# spawning ?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

so when do sunfish typicaly spawn cause I thought it was later in the summer but I was at a lake this weekend and seen some on beds not alot but a fare amount


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The gills at Portage are on beds now, or just off of them...


----------



## riverpilot69 (Apr 28, 2006)

The gills make their nest and start the spawn when the water reaches 70 degrees. The optimum temp is 80. Take temp readings in 2 - 3 feet of water, and let the fun begin. cold snaps early in the spawn will legnthen it dramatically..


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

All the big gills at my place are off the beds. I don't know haw many times they spawn a year, but we have had two distinct spawns this summer. 

The first spawn was when the weather first got to no jacket required weather, and the second was about three weeks ago.

Right now there is some small small bluegills on the beds amking like wanna bees.


----------

